# Python Responder One stopped working after 5+ years



## sierran (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello, Thanks in advance for any help.. I'm completely at a loss on how to proceed.

I drive a 2010 Acura RDX that had a dealer installed Python 4203P system installed. That has the Responder One remote start and a bypass module (FlashLogic FLDL1 Universal data doorlock interface and immobilizer bypass module). It worked great for 5 years then stopped working.

The pressing the remote start button has absolutely zero effect on the car. The door lock button on the driver side door stopped working at the same time. It too is dead to the touch. The passenger side door works fine.

Soon thereafter my car battery died a few times over. Jump start fixed it for a day or two but the battery would slowly die. The alternator was fine and the battery would charge to proper voltage. After some research I found a parasitic battery drain of 400-600 milliamps. So I began to pull fuses until #23 in the main fuse box under the hood killed that draw to nearly zero. Pulling that fuse kills nearly every bit of electronics in the car (radio, gps, power locks, etc) but it was drivable again.

I don't know a ton about cars, but I ordered a pdf of my car's service manual and I took the door panel off and determined the driver door lock button and actuator is all working fine and sending the right signals.

I then replaced my troubled fuse and turned my attention to the remote start. I removed the bypass module, battery drain was still there. I removed the Responder One module and the drain disappeared and my door lock button started working normally again.

I replaced the starter and the bypass module and I have the same problems again. I did a factory reset and reprogramming of the bypass module... no change. This module seemed to be working correctly, the LED flashes were exactly as described by the manual I found online.

I tried a factory reset settings on the Responder One but I get zero response when using the programming push button. The status LED never lights up at all no matter what I do.

I ordered a brand new Python 4203P system and just plugged it into my existing wiring.... no fix, same problems. The door lock button becomes disabled when I plug in both the "primary harness 9-pin" and "4-pin satellite harness". The status LED never lights at all.

My system doesn't even seem to use the "door lock harness 3-pin connector" at all. Maybe I could have done a better job keeping track of everything as I originally unplugged it, but I've looked everywhere and there is no 3 pin connector anywhere and everything is responding the same as it ever was. I figure the original installer somehow used the accessory wires in the 4 pin satellite harness to connect to the door locking system ??? Everything is wrapped in tons of electrical tape and I'm not confident enough to begin untangling that mess.

About my battery drain... my guess is my starter drawing battery power overnight trying sending a constant signal to the door locks? Or maybe the starter was preventing my car's computers from shutting down into a low power mode?

So that's where I'm at today. I'm hoping for any pointers here before I take it in to be looked at. I enjoy a little DIY work, but this is getting frustrating.

Thanks.


----------

